# Weirdest creatures found in main sea water strainer after changing over for clean.



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Apart from the usual detritus fished out on lifting the cover ,funniest thing I saw was a conger eel whose snout was firmly wedged into the strainer grid,definitely deceased and of a decent size even the filipino engine room crew baulked at serving him up for dinner.Being in Tilbury container terminal I'd have been less surprised in finding a human body part.


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

Live crabs and small fish only thing I saw although I was on a rig drilling about 30 miles East of Invergordon and we had to open and clean the engine jacket water and lube oil coolers every few days as they were clogged with mussels which must have come in as spores and grew on the tube plates, later we moved to a new location a few miles away and no mussels very strange.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

John Gowers said:


> Live crabs and small fish only thing I saw although I was on a rig drilling about 30 miles East of Invergordon and we had to open and clean the engine jacket water and lube oil coolers every few days as they were clogged with mussels which must have come in as spores and grew on the tube plates, later we moved to a new location a few miles away and no mussels very


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

John Gowers said:


> Live crabs and small fish only thing I saw although I was on a rig drilling about 30 miles East of Invergordon and we had to open and clean the engine jacket water and lube oil coolers every few days as they were clogged with mussels which must have come in as spores and grew on the tube plates, later we moved to a new location a few miles away and no mussels very strange.


Dosing with Biocide or a chloropac unit would have prevented that, if they were available at the time.But still no use against smaller sea creatures such as baitfish, shrimp or jellyfish which can fit through the strainer grid. On one ship leaving Houston this is precisely what happened to us with small anchovy like fish blocking the main plate cooler,because the fresh water side of this was the main cooling medium for all other systems the engine went into slowdown after full away.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Ah! A very scary job! I mentioned it on another thread. I especially remember prawns, whose head had got trapped in the entry side tube and, subsequently, been force fed! Normal size head and huge, bloated, body. Completely toxic though, inedible. 

Then again, I used to fish off the poop (130Kg line!, sometimes hand, sometimes rod), just to see what was there! In La guaira, I caught a puffer fish (who obviously wasn't happy) and an extremely ugly worm thing - Both received a cut line (using shifter against the handrail) and deep six. I also caught a Gar fish (landed) and Stingray (not landed) while waiting to enter the Panama Canal. A high point were seven Red Snappers on the handline, waiting for the pilot off Puerto Caballo - The only "caveat" was that they were scoffed by the Liberian crew! I did get a "case" though as recompense.

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Jellyfish!!., Bloody Jellyfish!!, twice a watch change filters open up and More jellyfish. (Panama to Kobe). For the rest, it was PLASTIC, there was a huge "pound" in the Pacific which was mainly plastic, every thing from bags to cotton bud`s. and that was back in the 70`s!.

Pete


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Peter Hewson said:


> Jellyfish!!., Bloody Jellyfish!!, twice a watch change filters open up and More jellyfish. (Panama to Kobe). For the rest, it was PLASTIC, there was a huge "pound" in the Pacific which was mainly plastic, every thing from bags to cotton bud`s. and that was back in the 70`s!.
> 
> Pete


Not the nicest things when they are a gloopy mess plus u gotta watch out for the stingers.Nearly lost the job once when our scoop picked up a swarm of them in the aussie bight,condenser vacuum was disappearing rapidly and job had to be slowed right down but fortunately they must have broken down and dissipated and we were able to get under way again.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> Not the nicest things when they are a gloopy mess plus u gotta watch out for the stingers.Nearly lost the job once when our scoop picked up a swarm of them in the aussie bight,condenser vacuum was disappearing rapidly and job had to be slowed right down but fortunately they must have broken down and dissipated and we were able to get under way again.


I remember being on a huge anchor cranker up in the Shetlands I opened the high sea suction and it was full and I really mean full of small eels I do believe they were sand eels still alive it took a long time to remove them using one of the cooks old sieves


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> I remember being on a huge anchor cranker up in the Shetlands I opened the high sea suction and it was full and I really mean full of small eels I do believe they were sand eels still alive it took a long time to remove them using one of the cooks old sieves


Favoured food of the puffin and other Auk species , very good fishing bait too Tony.Has Milo passed his obedience class yet or is he still rebellious?


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> I remember being on a huge anchor cranker up in the Shetlands I opened the high sea suction and it was full and I really mean full of small eels I do believe they were sand eels still alive it took a long time to remove them using one of the cooks old sieves


Hi Chris he still a little sod but very loving ❤


----------



## Ian860B (Dec 17, 2015)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Hi Chris he still a little sod but very loving ❤


In the Arabian gulf on a Tanker loading cargo when the Evaporator suddenly tripped off, after some investigation decided that its sea water supply pump was not pumping, opened the pump up to find a sea snake perfectly coiled up in the eye of the impeller completely blocking it after a little prodding proved the thing was dead it was unwound an placed in a large jar for an exhibit in the bar. 
IanB


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Ian860B said:


> In the Arabian gulf on a Tanker loading cargo when the Evaporator suddenly tripped off, after some investigation decided that its sea water supply pump was not pumping, opened the pump up to find a sea snake perfectly coiled up in the eye of the impeller completely blocking it after a little prodding proved the thing was dead it was unwound an placed in a large jar for an exhibit in the bar.
> IanB


Now that makes for a good talking point! I wonder what the salinity would've been if his macerated remains got through.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Ian860B said:


> In the Arabian gulf on a Tanker loading cargo when the Evaporator suddenly tripped off, after some investigation decided that its sea water supply pump was not pumping, opened the pump up to find a sea snake perfectly coiled up in the eye of the impeller completely blocking it after a little prodding proved the thing was dead it was unwound an placed in a large jar for an exhibit in the bar.
> IanB


Do you recall what kind of alcohol was used for preservation?


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

Snake wine Ho Chi Ming City 1993, by the way it tasted horrible.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

tunatownshipwreck said:


> Do you recall what kind of alcohol was used for preservation?


Up the Gulf it would have been Siddiqui!

John T


----------



## geoffu (Mar 6, 2020)

Up the Shat at Khorramshahr, took the lid off and a sea snake jumped out on to the tank tops. Kept the skin for years in a wallet but lost it somewhere.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

geoffu said:


> Up the Shat at Khorramshahr, took the lid off and a sea snake jumped out on to the tank tops. Kept the skin for years in a wallet but lost it somewhere.


How did you dispatch it geoffu?


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Probably "alternative uses for a Shifter" or some such! 

Remembering odd critters, my wife had a gas station and, one day, while doing some maintenance, a very sick looking rat was found in the ladies loo. I took a recently cut lenth of 3" angle and "speared" the bar steward. We then took it to the park at the back and cremated it (I reckon it was rabid!).

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## geoffu (Mar 6, 2020)

taffe65 said:


> How did you dispatch it geoffu?


A long wheel key. As long as I could find!


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

geoffu said:


> A long wheel key. As long as I could find!


You where lucky to find a wheel key, Some of the Chief`s I sailed with would throw them over the wall!!. The "thinking" being if it needs a wheel key, the Engineers/Fitters are not doing a proper job!.

Pete


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Peter Hewson said:


> You where lucky to find a wheel key, Some of the Chief`s I sailed with would throw them over the wall!!. The "thinking" being if it needs a wheel key, the Engineers/Fitters are not doing a proper job!.
> 
> Pete


I had a female eng who followed me on DOB days and me being my conscientious self was amused when she had a hissy fit in the bar one night .Turned out she had to pack a wheel key on her rounds as the fair maiden was unable to open valves i'd previously shut, son of a miner see got hands and arms like guy the gorilla .Should have offered her an arm wrestle to make up.


----------



## geoffu (Mar 6, 2020)

Peter Hewson said:


> You where lucky to find a wheel key, Some of the Chief`s I sailed with would throw them over the wall!!. The "thinking" being if it needs a wheel key, the Engineers/Fitters are not doing a proper job!.
> 
> Pete


So the Chief opened all the sticky v/v's?


----------



## Ian860B (Dec 17, 2015)

Peter Hewson said:


> You where lucky to find a wheel key, Some of the Chief`s I sailed with would throw them over the wall!!. The "thinking" being if it needs a wheel key, the Engineers/Fitters are not doing a proper job!.
> 
> Pete


Yes I have come across anti-wheelkey advocates but on land not at sea, a chief with that attitude needs to be totally sure that he has enough staff and time to carry out the required maintenance, I never was in the situation at sea where that level of maintenance was possible.
Ian


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Ian860B said:


> Yes I have come across anti-wheelkey advocates but on land not at sea, a chief with that attitude needs to be totally sure that he has enough staff and time to carry out the required maintenance, I never was in the situation at sea where that level of maintenance was possible.
> Ian


Said chiefy should have tried opening the main steam stop valves (3 off bulkhead stops from boiler room to engine room) on QE2 when she had steam turbines.I saw people flaking out wielding wheelkeys what with the heat and effort involved ,I was a young and very fit eng cadet and found it a challenge especially when the metal studs on your boiler suit burned your skin.


----------



## geoffu (Mar 6, 2020)

taffe65 said:


> Said chiefy should have tried opening the main steam stop valves (3 off bulkhead stops from boiler room to engine room) on QE2 when she had steam turbines.I saw people flaking out wielding wheelkeys what with the heat and effort involved ,I was a young and very fit eng cadet and found it a challenge especially when the metal studs on your boiler suit burned your skin.


English blr. suits are a definite no no. Too thick and tight a weave and they keep the dirt in them. First stop in Madras or Calcutta, made to measure with your initial on the pocket. Not to forget the piss-up ones in a design and material of your choice. Mine were black with two white bands around the middle.


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

My "steam" experiences, where on Twin Scotch Boilers with Tripple Expansion and an Exhaust Turbine. And later on, land based too, as a Surveyor. I always had at least one "wheel key" stashed, but with 6 on a watch S/E, J/E, two Chinese fitters, a wiper and a greaser, we had more oportunity to, at least try and keep on top of the work. Became more difficult later on the Motor Ships, though, with a max of 3, and often only the watchkeeper and a greaser/wiper. W-K`s are a handy tool, but some guys would reach for them automatically, instead of investigating why it was "stiff or sticky". Prefering to sit under the Vent for 4 hours.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Peter Hewson said:


> My "steam" experiences, where on Twin Scotch Boilers with Tripple Expansion and an Exhaust Turbine. And later on, land based too, as a Surveyor. I always had at least one "wheel key" stashed, but with 6 on a watch S/E, J/E, two Chinese fitters, a wiper and a greaser, we had more oportunity to, at least try and keep on top of the work. Became more difficult later on the Motor Ships, though, with a max of 3, and often only the watchkeeper and a greaser/wiper. W-K`s are a handy tool, but some guys would reach for them automatically, instead of investigating why it was "stiff or sticky". Prefering to sit under the Vent for 4 hours.


Fair point Peter! at least in my time we had air conditioned control rooms where one could indulge in some technical reading if it so happens you weren't feeling 100%. Of course a walkabout and log was still carried out in-between alternating stints around the Turbo alternator/feed pump flat and the brine room, right as rain by the end of the watch 😅🥳.


----------



## Ian860B (Dec 17, 2015)

taffe65 said:


> Fair point Peter! at least in my time we had air conditioned control rooms where one could indulge in some technical reading if it so happens you weren't feeling 100%. Of course a walkabout and log was still carried out in-between alternating stints around the Turbo alternator/feed pump flat and the brine room, right as rain by the end of the watch 😅🥳.


Gone a bit off topic, Lack of maintenace can back an bite you, we has a boiler blow a number of water tubes due to lack of water, for years we relied on the non return feature of the boiler stop valves and the valves were never wound down. when the tubes blew the order went out to close the main stop as people were going into the steam drum, well the valve spindle was very stiff and required two fit young engineers both with a 3 foot long "jumbo" wheelkey , took almost an hour to wind the thing shut.
Ian


----------



## Tony Foot (Sep 25, 2012)

geoffu said:


> Up the Shat at Khorramshahr, took the lid off and a sea snake jumped out on to the tank tops. Kept the skin for years in a wallet but lost it somewhere.





geoffu said:


> Up the Shat at Khorramshahr, took the lid off and a sea snake jumped out on to the tank tops. Kept the skin for years in a wallet but lost it somewhere.


Similar story; In Port Hedland Australia, used to clag up air cond.inlet strainers with mangrove leaves. Ripped the top off and stuck my hand in (no glove) dragged out leaves plus seasnake. Dispatched with engineers allpurpose tool - shifter.
Glove worn next time.


----------



## Tony Foot (Sep 25, 2012)

Peter Hewson said:


> You where lucky to find a wheel key, Some of the Chief`s I sailed with would throw them over the wall!!. The "thinking" being if it needs a wheel key, the Engineers/Fitters are not doing a proper job!.
> 
> Pete


In port Capetown, new cadet on board but mouthy.
The Chief O sends him over to a Clan Line Cadet Ship to get a key to wind the compass.
Cadet returns with the biggest and heaviest wheel key I've ever seen. mate sends it back after telling off Cadet for getting the wrong size.
Cheez! One could get boiled in oil for something like that nowadays!


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

On the Super P, Phrontis, the "sewage plant" consisted of some very large "pots" with floats which would open the discharge. With three wives on board, there were continuous blockages from sanitary towels. The only remedy was to put on some vets rubber gloves, they fitted up to the shoulder, remove the cover and, with ones nose an inch or so above the water level, feel around and remove the obstruction. Turns were taken by the drawing of straws!

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

With a failed comminuter pump chained to the tank bottom there was no alternative but to insert large electrician into smallish Hamworthy hopper tank on both occasions it failed.

Perhaps not any form of MSW strainer but the Chinese fitter certainly thought me a weird creature to be kept well distanced upon climbing out.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Varley said:


> With a failed comminuter pump chained to the tank bottom there was no alternative but to insert large electrician into smallish Hamworthy hopper tank on both occasions it failed.
> 
> Perhaps not any form of MSW strainer but the Chinese fitter certainly thought me a weird creature to be kept well distanced upon climbing out.


Now the conversation has taken a "turd" for the worse I shall recount my tale of woe (for the cadet not me).One day on morning rounds with my gadget a stream of water was observed coming from the heavens and landing on the engine room top plates (Remuera Bay I believe it was), so in determining the source of the water I said to the cadet "taste it!" which he did and I enquired if it was fresh or salt water,he replied salty. Not being able to trace the pipeline unless I grew wings I presumed (rightfully) it was sany pany so we explored the lower accommodation deck until the telltale toilet flushing sound was heard,on opening the washroom door the cadet was not impressed when he observed a large brown creature recently released from some persons anus trying to swim to freedom, said object had blocked its exit plus the flush valve in unused cabin had stuck open slightly thus causing leak in eng room from the scupper drain pipe.Fair play he didn't puke although his face turned a strange green colour, we were on the Kiwi coast so was a tad hungover, I think the Kiwi molls had left the boobytrap 🤣


----------



## Ianridd (Feb 6, 2021)

Alongside in Abadan , Turkistan ,found out that the toilet discharge from the Indian stewards accommodation had been flattened against the ships side . As junior eng.I was given the task to repair it , should be easy , acetylene torch and quick burn off, we were not allowed to use torch due to refinery. Finished up with 6 foot crowbar and cheater bar added for extra leverage, after some leverage the offending part decided to leave the shipside . Only problem was that myself and the Chinese chippy fell forward, not backwards as intended , then showered by approx. 1 weeks ac***ulation of stewards deposits. Both stripped off on dockside and headed straight to shower , rest off the day off.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Ianridd said:


> Alongside in Abadan , Turkistan ,found out that the toilet discharge from the Indian stewards accommodation had been flattened against the ships side . As junior eng.I was given the task to repair it , should be easy , acetylene torch and quick burn off, we were not allowed to use torch due to refinery. Finished up with 6 foot crowbar and cheater bar added for extra leverage, after some leverage the offending part decided to leave the shipside . Only problem was that myself and the Chinese chippy fell forward, not backwards as intended , then showered by approx. 1 weeks ac***ulation of stewards deposits. Both stripped off on dockside and headed straight to shower , rest off the day off.


I would've thought the effluent might have digested your boiler suits saving you the task of declothing. Nasty job!


----------



## Ianridd (Feb 6, 2021)

A lot of it was rice but the chippy was shouting lice .


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Ianridd said:


> A lot of it was rice but the chippy was shouting lice .


Flied or boiled 🤣


----------



## Ianridd (Feb 6, 2021)

Splllaaattteeerrrddd


----------



## Ianridd (Feb 6, 2021)

Sorry , meant covered by discharge .


----------

